# 03 GLI Oil



## vr6vdub1 (May 23, 2010)

i recently got an oil change at valvoline and they gave me 6.1 quarts. does that seem right? i was thinking its be around 5.5-5.8 quarts.


----------



## GLI 03 Darkness (May 23, 2010)

its 5.8 liters or 6.1 quarts


----------

